
South Korean PM just can't say no to NK refugee deportation - devsafrun
https://amara.org/ko/videos/7RSc4rMIRgtA/en/2104492/
======
devsafrun
\- a congressman asks "North Korea asked for deportation... will you deport
them back to North Korea?"

\- the PM tries to avoid an answer (because the current gov. is pro-North-
Korea lol)

\- background wtf sounds

\- the PM gives up (think how bad I'll look!)

\- By grilling the PM, the congressman actually saved the defectors lives

